# Guerciotti Rider Role Call



## tourcycling

Any one on one of these masterpieces.
Just got on the Khaybar and love it, best bike I have found after racing for 20 years. Super smooth and fast. I also heard the Alero is an extremely nice bike as well.


----------



## Squidward

I have an older Guerciotti lugged steel bike that I bought as a frameset and built up with old Campy Chorus components.


----------



## cartmaniac

I've been riding and loving my steel Guerciotti for around 18 years. I bought it new in 1990. Even though it is one of the lower end frames (Columbus Aelle), it's a great ride. I put 3000 - 5000 miles a year on it. It's a beauty, and I get a lot of compliments and remarks. I still run downtube shifters, but I did finally change to clipless pedals in '96 or so.


----------



## massaro

I too have a Khaybar and love it. It's my first carbon.

At first I was skeptic.I checked out several carbon frames. I found the BB lacked the stiffness I was use to with my Ti bike. The Guerciotti Khaybar surprised me. It has a very stiff BB. Clearly a pro frame.


----------



## bmxhacksaw

Back in the mid 80's I had an aluminum Guerciotti (made by Alan?) - bonded tubes ala Vitus - Campy Super Record. I had it for about threee weeks before a **** with no insurance did a left turn in front of me and it pretty much exploded out from under me.


----------



## rlim

I love my Guerciotti which I built back in the late 70's. with Campy Super Record. I still have it and ride it occasionally. I recently built another bike ... my first carbon bike ... Guerciotti Ares with Campy Chorus. Love the bike!! It is stiff, yet comfortable ... less hasher than my steel Columbus SL vintage Guerciotti.


----------



## cyclingthroughlife

Wow - it's lonely in here....not many Guerciotti riders at all here...

I have a Guerciotti that I purchased new in 1986! It has Columbus SLX tubing, and the original Dura Ace group (with 7 speed cassette).

I still put anywhere from 175 to 200 miles a week on the bike. There isn't a week that goes by when someone doesn't come along and compliment the bike ("it's a classic!") and start to remininsce about the Italian steel bikes. I am thinking of swapping out the wheels and get a lighter and more aerodynamic set just to upgrade it (although it could be hard finding a hub that takes a 7 speed cassette).

I am in the process of building up a carbon bike (a Guru), but I have no plans to retire the Guerciotti anytime soon.


----------



## Tony Nguyen

i just joined the forum... great community...

i've got a 1984 guerciotti glx w/ columbus slx tubing, which i am just bringing back from obscurity. getting back in the saddle after a 15 year hiatus. keeping the frame (sentimental value from the old uscf 15-16 junior racing days and updating all the components... will be a mix mash of 08 centaur and 06 record/chorus parts with zonda wheels... ill try to post some pics when it's completed.

the guerciotti will ride again!


----------



## kbfore

I bought a Ares last summer. It is my first carbon bike and I love it.


----------



## exracer

> Wow - it's lonely in here....not many Guerciotti riders at all here


That's because Lance didn't ride one or they would be all over the place.

I raced a Guerciotti SL/SP mix back in the early to mid 80's It came to an early demise when a jack a** made a left turn in front of me and took off. It was very responsive and I loved the way the bike handled. I always wanted to get another one and a couple years ago I saw that they were coming into the country again. I really wanted to get a G35, G45 or Twister frame set to see how it compared to my Abici but the guy at Podium Cycles in San Diego talked me into a carbon Cartesio (Deda Black Pearl) frame set. He had my size in stock and it could be shipped right away. I got it for $1850, which I thought was a pretty good price since he said the regular price was $2750 and I saw Bikekyle in Pennsylvania had them or $3300.

I got the frame in Jan. 07 and it took a year of battling with the wife (now the stbx-soon to be ex) to finally get it built. Actually I finally completed it around June of last year. I built it up with Red, hand built wheels and FSA stem and bars. It came in right at 16lbs. I could have gone lighter but since I'm not racing anymore, I'm not too concerned. My Abici is stiff, responsive but rides well. When I first switched to the Guerciotti, I thought that it wasn't as snappy as my Abici but I was amazed how smooth it was. Now, I would say that it's just as responsive as the Abici. I just had to make some minor changes to my riding position. The shop just gave me the bike when they were done building it without checking my position on the bike. This is my first carbon bike and I would like to see how it compares to other carbon frames but overall I'm happy with it. It still impresses me by how smooth it is.


----------



## Maverick

exracer said:


> That's because Lance didn't ride one or they would be all over the place.
> 
> I raced a Guerciotti SL/SP mix back in the early to mid 80's It came to an early demise when a jack a** made a left turn in front of me and took off. It was very responsive and I loved the way the bike handled. I always wanted to get another one and a couple years ago I saw that they were coming into the country again. I really wanted to get a G35, G45 or Twister frame set to see how it compared to my Abici but the guy at Podium Cycles in San Diego talked me into a carbon Cartesio (Deda Black Pearl) frame set. He had my size in stock and it could be shipped right away. I got it for $1850, which I thought was a pretty good price since he said the regular price was $2750 and I saw Bikekyle in Pennsylvania had them or $3300.
> 
> I got the frame in Jan. 07 and it took a year of battling with the wife (now the stbx-soon to be ex) to finally get it built. Actually I finally completed it around June of last year. I built it up with Red, hand built wheels and FSA stem and bars. It came in right at 16lbs. I could have gone lighter but since I'm not racing anymore, I'm not too concerned. My Abici is stiff, responsive but rides well. When I first switched to the Guerciotti, I thought that it wasn't as snappy as my Abici but I was amazed how smooth it was. Now, I would say that it's just as responsive as the Abici. I just had to make some minor changes to my riding position. The shop just gave me the bike when they were done building it without checking my position on the bike. This is my first carbon bike and I would like to see how it compares to other carbon frames but overall I'm happy with it. It still impresses me by how smooth it is.


any pictures to share?? 

cheers


----------



## guerciottiman

*My Guerciotti Comete*

I've only just noticed this thread and thought I'd share my Guerciotti Comete. The Comete was Guerciotti's top line carbon offering between 2003 -2005(?). 
The carbon fibre is Deda's Black Soul tubing and it's held together with aluminium lugs. The carbon tubes have some interesting shapes - some of you may recognise the top tube shape which was shared with the top of the line Fondriest P4. 
As pictured it is 7.17 Kg and she is a joy to ride. Although, I must say I am in the market for a new frame and so will have to let this go.
Enjoy.


----------



## orbeamike

*'89 SLX with '92 ergo upgrades*

My Guerch.......by the way, this thread need more pics!!!!


----------



## Tinea Pedis

mike - nice ride!


----------



## kenbru999

*My Mid 80's Guerc GL 7300*

I'm a recreational rider but have always been an old school, purist type. Couldn't pass up the chance to own a campy equipped (triomphe) Columbus tubed model in great shape. Better yet, I found my exact model in a Guerciotti catalogue. I couldn't be happier


----------



## Soylent73




----------



## cmg

built this beauty this past winter. "New SLX" tubing is what the sticker says. if anybody knows what that means please forward. smooth riding and fits me.


----------



## joemdo91

Just got a 2006 Guerciotti Hero on ebay. Has full Campagnolo veloce and Campagnolo Scirocco G3 wheelset. I've been having trouble finding out more about the frame. Anybody want to chime in? I paid $480 including shipping and I have to say its a great bike so far. All it says under the BB is 01/03 and BS...


----------



## beerad

Just bought a Guerciotti Alero on Ebay. It's my first carbon frame after riding steel for the past 20+ years. Looking forward to getting it built up and putting some miles on it. I'll try to post a pic when it's completed.


----------



## moneky28

I am glad that I bought a eclipse plus frame, it's stiff but comfy, oversize BB, very responsive than my Scott Addict.
View attachment 260227


----------



## kbfore

*Nice*

Nice colors. I see you are running Campy as well. Where did you get it?


----------



## moneky28

I got it from my wholesale buddy.


----------

